# Moved Some Things Around Today



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Plants were getting a little thick in certain areas so I ripped out everything except the big C. wendtii in the middle and spread things out a bit.

The C. balansae has really taken off, started with a couple plants that were about 20" tall with 6 or 7 leaves on each plant and now I have at least 6 large plants that are 24"+ tall with 8-10 leaves, another 5 medium sized plants in the 16" range, and a bunch of runners coming up all over.

The bolbitus has finally started to take off in the last month or so, it was really spindly and kept getting hair algae and BBA, I was about to rip it out, so I'm glad I was patient.

Everything is showing a bit of nitrogen and iron deficiency, I was slacking on the ferts the last couple weeks so the nitrogen deficiency was my fault, I've never had issues with iron, so I guess the plants have grown enough that the demand is exceeding the amount in my fert mix, will be dosing iron separately on top of my normal dosing schedule from now on.

It has a lot of filling in to do before it starts to look like the picture I have in my head, but it should be pretty close in a couple months I think -- low tech takes patience. Snapped a quick shot of the tank after the re-scape and another one of my rhom (click pics for better quality)...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You actually made that tank look better IMO, Joe.

It looked great before, now better.. Great job!!

superb, top notch, way to go!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey man tank looks awesome..I love that tank...
do you have maybe,I don t know under gravel filter inside?
does anyone else have that kind of filter guys and what do you think about that filter...
tank looks awesome man...it is nice to watch that tank...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing, your tank is truly outstanding Joe


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, it's taken a while to get here and it still has a long way to go, but I'm pretty happy with it so far.



lorteti hr said:


> hey man tank looks awesome..I love that tank...
> do you have maybe,I don t know under gravel filter inside?
> does anyone else have that kind of filter guys and what do you think about that filter...
> tank looks awesome man...it is nice to watch that tank...


No undergravel filter in there, why do you ask? I haven't used one since I was probably 10 years old.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

How do you do gravel washes with so many plants? Doesn't the syphon uproot ur plants?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't gravel vac in this tank, just change out the water -- detritus in the gravel is essentially fertilizer when you have this many plants.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I just got myself a 160g tank and I have two canister filters and I was thinking about that undergravel filter....how good is that...?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

lorteti hr said:


> I just got myself a 160g tank and I have two canister filters and I was thinking about that undergravel filter....how good is that...?


I don't have an undergravel filter and I would never use one personally, too much of a hassle.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

so you just change water in that tank?
what kind of substrate should I use in my new tank?
and fertilizer?
and how much of that?
what kind of plants?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, joe that looks amazing...wanna do my 220g??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

lorteti hr said:


> wow, joe that looks amazing...wanna do my 220g??


Do you have a snorkel I can borrow?


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

tank looks amazing!


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Such an amazing tank!

Such an amazing tank!


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Stunning as always!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks amazing !! I love it !!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Insanely incredible!









You and DiPpY have the coolest planted tanks I've ever "seen."
Love your rhom too... his coloration, red eye and "hibackness" are very striking.


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

That tank looks so good the way u have it set up!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Once again Joe your tank looks absolutely amazing!!! Loving the setup.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Absolutely breath taking joe.. i would pay top dollar for tht tank and specimen


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the same grassy plants in my substrate that you have, but my lobster eats them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

